# How Often do People Move Back Home



## m2244 (Nov 16, 2020)

Good Morning Everyone,

Maybe this isn't the best place to ask this question but I was wondering how many people move to a new location, particularly a new country, only to end up moving "back home" after a period of time.

My wife and I are discussing the idea of moving to Portugal once my military service is complete. I spent some time there and one of the main reasons I'd like to move is due to the fact that I'm tired of the mindless red neck nature of the United States. However, we would be leaving friends and family, which makes me wonder if we would end up moving back one day. Has anyone here been through this kind of situation? 

I'm sure opinions and experiences will vary, I'm just interested in what other people have noticed.

Thank you.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

m2244 said:


> Good Morning Everyone,
> 
> Maybe this isn't the best place to ask this question but I was wondering how many people move to a new location, particularly a new country, only to end up moving "back home" after a period of time.
> 
> ...


I have moved internationally six times - because I/we wanted to, not sent abroad by an employer - and always moved 'back home'.

Lots of people go back after a few years, depending on their work situation, the type of visa they have, family obligations, etc.

I think my international times may well be over. My parents are getting noticeably older and I don't want to live several flight hours away from them anymore.


----------



## m2244 (Nov 16, 2020)

ALKB said:


> I have moved internationally six times - because I/we wanted to, not sent abroad by an employer - and always moved 'back home'.
> 
> Lots of people go back after a few years, depending on their work situation, the type of visa they have, family obligations, etc.
> 
> I think my international times may well be over. My parents are getting noticeably older and I don't want to live several flight hours away from them anymore.


Thank you for the advice. Good luck to you and your family.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

m2244 said:


> Thank you for the advice. Good luck to you and your family.


What kind of visa will you be on in Portugal? Will you be working? If so, will you be employed or do you hope to run your own business?

I'd have liked to stay longer in Switzerland, for instance, but at the time, it was not possible.


----------



## m2244 (Nov 16, 2020)

ALKB said:


> What kind of visa will you be on in Portugal? Will you be working? If so, will you be employed or do you hope to run your own business?
> 
> I'd have liked to stay longer in Switzerland, for instance, but at the time, it was not possible.


Since I still have 4 or 5 years to go before I leave the military, we haven't gotten as far as to decide on many of the details involved. I assume I will need to work part-time, just not sure yet what I would like to do. 

It's good to dream!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

m2244 said:


> Since I still have 4 or 5 years to go before I leave the military, we haven't gotten as far as to decide on many of the details involved. I assume I will need to work part-time, just not sure yet what I would like to do.
> 
> It's good to dream!


In that case, you'll need to look at what the requirements for a work permit will be in four to five years' time. 

I used to work for an Embassy and now work in public administration and more than once I have encountered Americans and Europeans (those of us who can generally travel to just about anywhere and get stamped in on arrival for touristic purposes) who didn't quite understand what the immigration rules meant in practical terms, sold everything they had back home to start a new life and faced being turned back to becoming effectively homeless.

Dreams are fantastic, I certainly don't regret having seen quite a bit of the world beyond the way a visitor would. Just, while dreaming/preparing, ask lots of questions!


----------

